# Pepper in Yard to Keep Cats Away?



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

I've recently read online that you can keep unwanted cats out of your yard by sprinking pepper about. Has anyone heard of this before? The life of our neighbourhood's resident tom cat has been threatened by new neighbours (they were rooting their dog on to attack tom, but when tom beat the dog's butt, they got upset and told everyone they were going to call animal contol to come and put him down!) I was just wondering if I might let them know that they might try this natural solution. That is, if it even works!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

You may want to check out this thread  :lol:


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

spacemonkey said:


> You may want to check out this thread  :lol:


Thanks, Emily. :lol: That was about the most disgusting thing I've read on this forum. :dis 

I hope that if someone knows about the effectiveness of urine, someone would know about the effectiveness of pepper! :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

As the subject of the thread referenced above, I think I'm going to have to go with the pepper!!


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm not sure about the entire yard, but I know people who have had luck keeping cats out of flower beds by throwing citrus rinds around. Orange, lemon, ect....


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

There is also a plant that cats avoid. Don't recall the name, but it was mentioned here in a thread not too long ago.


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

So are you saying the human pee didn't work? Or that you didn't try it?


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

timskitties said:


> There is also a plant that cats avoid. Don't recall the name, but it was mentioned here in a thread not too long ago.


Interesting. Let me know if you remember the name of it!



AnGella said:


> So are you saying the human pee didn't work? Or that you didn't try it?


Didn't try it, don't wanna try it, not gonna try it! 8O :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Here it is: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... ight=plant


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

AnGella said:


> So are you saying the human pee didn't work? Or that you didn't try it?


You think I'm actually going to admit to something like that?  :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Just for that, you're going to have to listen to my story!! :twisted: The next night I had a dream. In my dream I was in my back yard next to my deck early in the morning before the sun came up, and I was, er, um, applying some liquid cat deterrent. As I was doing that, a UPS delivery man showed up and came around the back of the house to have me sign for a package and caught me in the act. Right about that time I woke up and discovered my bladder was full. :lol: :lol: :lol: 



This is a true story!! 8)


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

timskitties said:


> Here it is: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... ight=plant


Great, Tim. Thanks!


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

That's too funny! We were just curious becuse we have a male spraying our bushes and it seems to cause some litter box problems on the inside of the house where the bush is. I have never wanted to try pepper or anything that might hurt a kitty even if they are making me mad. We had thought about putting dirty cat litter around but didn't want to encourage any more spraying than we already get.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't think pepper would hurt a cat. I remember someone here said they put pepper in their houseplants to keep their cats out.  

(Someone please correct me if I'm wrong!!) :wink:


----------



## nikako (Apr 28, 2005)

My mom has always planted marigolds as the border flowers to all her flower beds. 

Cats don't like the smell. Marigolds are perennials (they'll come up year after year by themselves without you re-seeding), and they don't have a powerful enough smell to bother humans, unless you get right beside them at cat-nose level. 

My mom also started sprinkling dried chili pepper flakes (the kind you see at pizza restaurants) around stuff she doesn't want the neighborhood rabbits chewing up. After the first year she did this, she got lots of chili pepper plants sprouting in her flower beds! So now she nukes (microwaves) the pepper flakes for 30 seconds to kill the seeds before sprinkling them around the yard.


----------



## LallaB (Sep 22, 2004)

I know I have a weird cat, but mine is actually attracted to pepper. :roll: I bought some pepper based cat deterrant and she was licking it off the walls. She sneezed a bit, but went right back to it. I tasted it and it was awful. But of course my cat loves Flamin' Hot Cheetoes and Tobasco Sauce too. I guess she's got some Cajun in her blood (we live in South Louisiana)! My husband puts tobasco or some other kind of hot sauce on everything he eats, so of course the the kitty gets some here and there (in moderation, of course). I guess she has a strong stomach becasue she's never had the runs from hot sauce. Actually the only thing that has given her the runs is some food I bought with a lot of gravy in it! 

I know it's gross, but since it was brought up...when we first moved in our house about 2 months ago, we had a Tom cat hanging around our yard. I have not seen him in a few weeks...it seems he has stopped coming by now. I guess I'll quit nagging my husband to quit peeing in the yard. He is free to be one with nature now! :roll:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

http://www.mcall.com/features/all-petlo ... atures-hed


----------

